# KOTA KINABALU | 1 Borneo Development News



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

SABAH









“1 Borneo is a state flagship development that will be the pride and joy of Sabah.”

Location Map



















The population of Kota Kinabalu has been growing rapidly and consistently at 6% per annum according to the Census 2000 Malaysia. For Kota Kinabalu, it currently stands 468,700 people in 2004.


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

RM1b hypermall to woo Arabs 

Kota Kinabalu: The development of a RM1 billion hypermall, “1 Borneo” augurs well for the State tourism industry as it will provide a shopping attraction to Sabah, in addition to its natural wonders, said Chief Minister Datuk Seri Musa Aman. 



“We hope with this development, we can attract tourists from the Middle East. Now, we aren’t keen to promote (Sabah) to tourists from the Middle East because we don’t have enough places, enough rooms for them to come and we don’t have enough places for them to shop,” he said after witnessing the signing of an agreement between United Sabah Islamic Association (USIA) and Sagajuta (Sabah) Sdn Bhd to develop “1 Borneo” hypermall on a 9.32-hectare site in Kuala Menggatal, here, Friday. 


Musa said the Middle East tourists loved to shop and they would like to stay in service apartments as they stayed longer compared to other tourists. 


He said tourist arrivals in the State had shown an increase this year as a result of additional direct flights from Kota Kinabalu to China, Japan, Australia and Indonesia. 


Meanwhile, Sagajuta Managing Director Raymond Chan said the hypermall project, with a total build-up area 4.5 million sq ft (418,500 sq m) was expected to commence in February next year. The RM1 billion hypermall was expected to be ready by April 2008. 


Apart from service apartments, the hypermall will also include 1.5 million sq ft (139,500 sq m) of retail space, two blocks office towers, private college, 3500 car park bays and one block office/shop lots. 


Chan said Sabah lacked bigger and better shopping facilities to provide an extra push for the State, which is famous for its nature wonders. 


Once completed the mall would have a hypermarket, handicraft and batik gallery, mega bookstore and music store, auto city, dining outlets, mega sport stores as well as specialty shops. 


On the joint venture with USIA, Chan said as land owner, USIA would be given some cash consideration and certain amount of units from the projects. 


USIA President Tun Sakaran Dandai said the project would enable the association to get some income to finance its activities for the benefit of the Muslims in the State.-Bernama 


(Source: Daily Express)


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Headline: Best Wishes







source: New Sabah Times


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Headline: 1 Billion Hypermall





Source: Asia Time


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

*Commercial centres set to change KK*

Property Talk with S.C. CHEAH 

THE proposed KK Times Square and 1 Borneo are two major commercial developments that are set to change the face of Kota Kinabalu (KK). They are not only big in terms of size and gross development value but also special in concept and design. 

Competition has been intense with several new commercial projects being launched in the city. However, all eyes are on the KK Times Square and 1 Borneo whose combined retail and office space covers a few million square feet! 

The improved economy and rising tourist arrivals to KK (1.77 million tourists last year, with more than half being Malaysians, and the figure is expected to rise to 2.7 million by 2007) have boosted investor confidence in the retail and office market and the belief that there is a pent-up demand for such properties, especially from wealthy Sabahans and Sarawakians. 

So what do these two projects have to offer? KK Times Square: This project by Asian Pac Holdings Bhd subsidiary Syarikat Kapasi Sdn Bhd will be developed in two phases – Signature Offices and The Mall. It will offer KK residents and tourists a comprehensive range of shopping, leisure and entertainment facilities. 

The Signature Offices, on eight acres, will have 12 blocks of business suites; five, six and eight-storey shop offices; and retail outlets. When completed, it is slated to become one of the region's most exciting business hubs. 

The Mall, on 15 acres, will have a hotel, department store, hypermarket, specialty retail shops, middle and upmarket food and beverage outlets, food court, cineplexes, and sports and exhibition facilities. It will even offer boat rides. There will also be a cultural centre and office towers. The total gross area is about 2 million sq ft. An advantage is that the retail lots in the shopping centre are not for sale. 

Asian Pac is bringing its successful Phileo Damansara modern retail-office concept to KK and, in so doing, set the future trend for shop office developments there. 

The main features of the Signature Offices would include the double-volume ceiling for the ground floor corridors (15ft wide). The absence of back lanes would also ensure that the overall development is well maintained. 

The shops have double frontages. It is on 23 acres of very prime reclaimed land that commands two excellent frontages: the four-lane coastal highway and the sea overlooking the Sutera Harbour Resort. It is also squatter-free. 

The proximity of this resort (with its Sutera Harbour Marina Golf & Country Club, Sutera Harbour Marina and Yacht Club, and two five-star hotels, the Pacific Sutera Hotel and the Magellan Sutera Hotel) has enhanced the area's prestige. Sales have been good. 

A company director Johnny Cheah, who “set roots” in KK after coming from Penang some 25 years ago and who has studied feng shui, feels that KK Times Square has a “blessed” location. “It is said that when you do business, it is good to have your office on flat land and facing a big pool of water. This project faces the sea with a nice view of a five-star resort,” he added. 

1 Borneo: It is claimed that 1 Borneo's hypermall will be the biggest shopping mall in Borneo. Its 1.5 million sq ft of space is about three times the size of KK's Centrepoint shopping centre. It will have more than 600 retail lots and dual-frontage shoplexes. 

The project's preview held on March 4 saw the developer Sagajuta (Sabah) Sdn Bhd on an aggressive marketing drive. 

Although it is about 7km from the city centre, it enjoys a new growth location as it is next to the upcoming Alam Mesra and Kingfisher Park townships, University Malaysia Sabah Campus, Sepangar Bay Port, Naval Base, Sabah Medical Centre and the Kota Kinabalu Industrial Park (KKIP). 

It will boast a RM1bil “hypermall” that houses a 100,000 sq ft hypermarket, department stores, two and three-storey shoplexes (comprising an Autocity and alfresco dining), specialty shops, mega book shop, and mega sports store, among others. 

There is also a proposal to have a “Harajuku” centre, named after Tokyo's happening place for youths. 

There will also be a 36-lane bowling centre, 10-screen cineplexes, fitness centre, 3,500 parking bays, corporate office towers, a 230-room hotel, and a specialist medical centre and college. 

A portion of the retail space would be leased out to main and mini anchors as well as being kept by the developer. The bulk of the retail lots are for sale. An expert on shopping complexes, Richard Chan, said it was not always the case that selling retail lots would lead to a half empty shopping centre as had happened in the Klang Valley, provided there was good management of the centre. 









Model of the 1 Borneo mega project


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

*“1 Borneo is a state flagship development that will be the pride and joy of Sabah.”*



















Take a stroll through 1.5 million sq ft of shopping, leisure and dining choices. With more than 600 dual-frontage shoplexes and retail lots, come and discover seamless shopping pleasure with outlets ranging from latest clothes, jewellery, watches, accessories, leather and electronic goods, mega bookstores and various regional designer brands.

For the first time, top international and regional anchors will make 1 Borneo their home. Other brands confirmed to reside at 1 Borneo will include the latest trendsetting brands from around the region.

Located within Kota Kinabalu, 7 km northwards along the Jalan Sulaman Highway surrounded by lush greenery overlooking the majestic Mount Kinabalu and the Crocker Range, 1 Borneo is set to be the ultimate shopping experience in Borneo to be enjoyed by locals and foreign tourists alike. It is nestled in the middle of a growth triangle formed by the Federal Administrative Centre, the fast growing ultra modern University Malaysia Sabah and the upcoming Alamesra Township.










No effort on product research has been spared for the design and concept of the hypermall in order to cater to evolving trends and discerning lifestyles of the future. The excitement will hit you the minute you arrive and as you absorb the sensational splendour and diversity of the hypermall.

The unique shopping concepts will include the “Jalan-Jalan” street bazaar, the Handicraft & Batik Gallery with Cultural Heritage Centre and the Harajuku concept.

The hypermall will also house 1 Borneo’s 36-lane state-of-the-art bowling centre, 10-screen multiplex & KTV lounge, one-stop bridal centre, homemaker/children centre, IT/internet centre, DIY stores and autocity. 

After a glorious shopping experience, a whole world of culinary delights will await the family. Indoor or alfresco, the choice is endless from chic restaurants, cafes to charming family outlets to satisfy every taste bud in the community.

1 Borneo will also be home to a deluxe three-star hotel, boutique specialist centre and a private college.

Excellent customer service and care will be the hallmark of 1 Borneo. We take pride in making your shopping and leisure experience so delightful and memorable that it will be a joy each time you set foot through our stores. Customers will be pampered with the 3 C’s for Complete, Convenience and Comfort. 

Customer service desks manned by well trained personnel will be located on the Concourse and Ground Levels. There will also be Directory Boards prominently displayed.

Kota Kinabalu will never be the same … 1 Borneo will be an address that offers bold distinction and uniqueness for both retailers and shoppers alike in a vibrant and exotic destination.










Development Team:

• Architect – YTS Architecture Sdn Bhd 
• C&S – Wang Haron & Goh Sdn Bhd
• In-house Design Planner – YTS Design Sdn Bhd
• Traffic – Perunding Trafik Klasik Sdn Bhd
• Mechanical & Engineering – Jurutera Perunding SPEC
• Land Surveyor – Jurukur Tempatan
• Quantity Surveyor – Jurukur Bahan Konsultant


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

1 Borneo Contruction sites (LATEST)


























1 Borneo official sites : http://www.1borneo.net/public/overview.asp


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

MORE Contruction sites photos!!!!!


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

More and more contruction sites photos...different angle..


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

1 Borneo's large model at Warisan Square...latest model!!!!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I see nothing special in this project


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ Nope...is special for me tht living in small city in Malaysia...

Yupe..is nothing for you coz you living in big city San Francisco....nice city, love it...especially the Golden Gates..


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

good job Ah Chuan kay: *1 Borneo *look huge and grand in this picture. ^^ 



AhChuan said:


> 1 Borneo's large model at Warisan Square...latest model!!!!


----------



## emzeti (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah..skyman..thank you for your comment..we as malaysians appreciate it very
mch..at least this is the best mall underconstruction in sabah..the city is kota kinabalu..just a small city..

i'm not from sabah (one of the state in Malaysia)..i'm from sarawak..


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

Skyman said:


> I see nothing special in this project



in KK it is special. :banana:


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

THX a lot guys!!! Since you all so support...I need the title to change to "1 Borneo, Malaysia"...mods...can???


----------



## White_soX (Dec 1, 2005)

The design is way too plain, perhaps the building can go for fancier look, concrete cover is getting boring nowadays. What's with the blue roofing anyway?


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

this is a huge project in East Malaysian standards. i wish 1 Borneo all the best kay:


----------



## AM Putra (Dec 24, 2006)

The gigantic complex made the towers losing its skyscraper-ity.


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

They're ok... but kind of small.


----------



## found (Jan 21, 2006)

I see a tune hotel coming up... cheap rooms! Anyway great development for east malaysia in general.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

This project is awesome, will definitely change the skyline of KK :banana:
Is that near Promenade Hotel ?


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Go KK GO!!


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> This project is awesome, will definitely change the skyline of KK :banana:
> Is that near Promenade Hotel ?


Worrr...no..1 Borneo quite far from city center..It located in Alamesra, KK 2nd up coming city..

So, KK skylines still the same..


----------



## raksasa sundek (Mar 3, 2006)

nice photos! 

but, im just annoyed with the way they make maps. the location map above in post#6 is the stupidest and confusing map ive seen. they ask a 7 year old person to draw the map izzit? even local myself dont really understand it :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice stuff kay:


----------



## Khem (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice Mall for Sabah!
We in the Philippines love Sabah very much!


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Contruction Updates 1st May 2007


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Sabah's Midvalley!!!

but looks quite small from that angle


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice to see some major development on the east of Malaysiakay: 

Although this is not a grand developments for present day's standards, it means alot to the locals. Sabah is a state vyer far away from the capital of Malaysia and are often underfunded by the federal government.

This is a town/small city on the fringe of the densest forest in the world. For people more familair with the west side of the world, it is like building something next to the Amazon jungle(although not that extreme:lol
Also, there is a nearby place called Pulau Sipadan which is rated on of the best place for diving in the world.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Yea, this is one big and important project by Borneo standards. 

My friends from KK are all looking forward to the completion of the mall. 

Easily the largest mall in Borneo when completed.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by kuchingbite



kuchingbite said:


>


----------



## Mtecristiciti (Mar 9, 2007)

nice project guys congratulation


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

1 Borneo site taken on 16th July 2007
From http://www.1borneo.net

















.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hovercraft service to the mall * 
Monday July 23, 2007

DESCRIBED as the largest lifestyle hypermall, 1Borneo will have more superlatives attached to its name. 

Located some 7km from downtown Kota Kinabalu, 1Borneo’s proponents are making sure those intending to head to the mall will find it plain sailing – literally. 

*1Borneo will be the first mall in Malaysia and perhaps in Asia to operate a dedicated hovercraft service.* 

1 Borneo developer Sagajuta Sdn Bhd managing director Raymond Chan said his company was targeting to get its fleet of three hovercraft operating when the mall opened its doors come March 2008. 

Initially, each of the *30-seater hovercraft* would ply 1Borneo and the Kota Kinabalu water front adjacent to the Warisan Square complex, Sagajuta’s first venture into the shopping centre business in Sabah. 

Chan said the 15km journey to 1Borneo would take about 15 minutes by sea across the scenic Likas Bay. 

“I am sure those who ride the hovercraft would find the journey to be too short because it will be a thrilling experience,” he said. 

At a later stage, Sagajuta will extend the hovercraft services to the Kota Kinabalu international airport thus enabling passengers to avoid peak hour traffic jams. 

To cap it all off, 1Borneo will become the first mall in the country to have its own helicopter services for those in search of some serious retail therapy to reach the mall even faster. 

“Perhaps those who spend say a minimum of RM3,000 in a single day could be ferried back to their resorts in a helicopter. That would make them remember their stay in Sabah,” said Chan. 

Chan said 1Borneo would also be operating a fleet of shuttle buses to ferry passengers from designated points such as hotels and resorts as well as the downtown area to an air-conditioned terminal at the mall.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*First public aquarium in 1Borneo * 
Monday July 23, 2007

1BORNEO will house Borneo’s first public aquarium and ocean discovery centre called Aquatica. 

Covering an area of some 2,800sq m Aquatica will showcase over 500 marine life species. 

For children and teenagers, 1Borneo would feature playgrounds and entertainment centres spread over two floors. 

Sagajuta (Sabah) Sdn Bhd managing director Raymond Chan said: “One of our key target markets are teenagers. When they come to 1Borneo, the parents will naturally follow.” 

Chan and his management team have been studying major malls worldwide to come up with various concepts for 1Borneo. Thus visitors will find retail outlets arranged in “thematic clusters.” 

The concourse or lower ground floor for example has been designated the market hall/household/services zone that would house the 84,000 sq ft Giant supermarket, the largest in Borneo. 

Other major anchor tenants include HSL and SenQ as well as family restaurants such as McDonalds, Kenny Rogers, Ayam Mas, KFC and Pizza Hut. 

Those in search of unique bargains can head to Chinatown, a bazaar-like retail area. 

The ground floor has been designated the lifestyle precinct where most of the designer fashion outlets as well as a handicraft and cultural centre are to be located. 

It will also have a covered and air conditioned al fresco dining area called the Boulevard that links the mall proper to the 3,000 sq m Auto Gallery by state owned fleet manager Angkatan Hebat Sdn Bhd. 

Chan said the al fresco dining area would house popular names such as Starbucks, Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf, Dome, HK Teahouse, Fish n Co, Secret Recipe, Manhattan Fish Market and Thai Express. The first floor of the mall has been designated the family precinct. 

Among the shops located at this level is a renowned Australian-based electrical store and Times Bookstore. 

The second floor will house the Golden Screen cinema complex with eight screening halls, a 36-lane bowling alley and Singapore-based Raintree Spa.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Aquatica KK*










Development of the Aquatica KK Phase 1 site at Likas started earlier this year and construction is well under way. All below ground work is complete, landscaping has started and aquarium tank foundations are being built.
PROGRESS










Aquatica KK is currently developing an aquarium and ocean science discovery centre to be located in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah. The project is the brainchild of concerned conservationists who aim to promote environmental awareness by exhibiting the ecosystems of Borneo and highlighting both the threats they face and the desperate need to conserve them. Aquatica will function as both a tourist attraction and educational facility featuring large scale aquatic displays and interactive exhibits aimed at all age groups. 

The project has been five years in the developing and will be completed in two phases. The construction of Phase 1 began earlier this year at Likas and phase 2 will be a world class attraction in a custom designed area within the *1Borneo* development.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Making Sabah a sanctuary for shoppers* 
Monday July 23, 2007
By Ruben Sario

Sabah would inevitably conjure images of the famed Mount Kinabalu and the diving haven of Pulau Sipadan. 

There is also the orang utan, Borneo pygmy elephants and the yearly Kaamatan or Harvest Festival of the Kadazandusun community. 

Sabah’s tourism promotion efforts have until now largely focused on the state’s nature and cultural attractions. 

That is all about to change and Sabah can take its place among the shopping destinations in Asia in about eight months. 

Designer brands like Cortina Watch, Guess, BYSI, Southhaven, Edmundser, Bega, Esprit, Hang Ten, Charles and Keith, Royal Sporting House, Elianto, Tomei, Blush and Salabianca are heading to the state capital. 

They are setting up shop at the mammoth 1Borneo hypermall that will open its doors come March next year. 

With some 600 shop lots scattered over a total floor area of nearly 140,000sq m, 1Borneo is a tad smaller than Kuala Lumpur’s Mid Valley Megamall in terms of retail space. 

But there is more to 1Borneo. The largest shopping complex in Borneo will have four hotels with a total of about 800 rooms slated to be operational late next year. 

Among them are the no frills Tune Hotel affiliated with budget airline AirAsia, Novotel and the Grand Boulevard. There are two blocks of 800 mid-level condominiums and the proposed 114 super condominiums. All these will push the total built up area at 1Borneo to a staggering 445,000 sq m. 

Jointly developed by Sagajuta (Sabah) Sdn Bhd, a division of construction giant Ramajuta Group and the United Sabah Islamic Association, that owns the 9.4ha site, 1Borneo promises to add another dimension to what Sabah can offer to its 2.5 million annual visitors. 

“The push for eco and cultural tourism is fine but shopping is an important element for travellers these days, particularly Asians,” Sagajuta managing director Raymond Chan said. 

He reckons the RM1bil 1Borneo is at “the right place at the right time” with the advent of the Asean open skies policy by 2009 and with budget airlines like AirAsia in operations. 

Chan said the mall would redefine shopping in this part of the world as about 40% of foreign brands setting up shop in 1Borneo were new to the country. 

“Currently when Sabahans want to shop for branded stuff the first choice would likely be Kuala Lumpur. Soon there will be more reason for people from the peninsula to come to Sabah for some serious shopping at 1Borneo apart from the mountain and the islands.” 

The immediate catchment area for 1Borneo is Kota Kinabalu’s 800,000 population and those who live within 20 km of the city’s vicinity. Universiti Malaysia Sabah with 16,000 students and staff and the spanking new Federal department complex or “mini Putrajaya” is just a stone’s throw away. 

Chan also believes 1Borneo will be big enough to pull in not only those from various districts but also Bruneians. 

It comes as no surprise that Sagajuta is targeting 50,000 visitors daily on weekdays and up to 70,000 on weekends when 1Borneo opens. “We are certain there will be numerous repeat visitors,” Chan said. 

As construction of 1Borneo reaches its final stages, Chan has assembled a management team that includes Singaporean expert Wong Chee Hwa who has 25 years experience in mall and property management. 

Wong, who is 1Borneo's operations manager, said some RM2.5mil has been allocated for advertising and promotions for the few months before and after the opening of 1Borneo. “It will be unforgettable because I want 1Borneo to take off with a bang,” he said. 

And after the glitzy opening, those coming to 1Borneo would find a “classy” but affordable place for shopping, Chan said. 

“By then Sabah will no longer just be known for its nature but also for some real serious retail therapy,” he added.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by shaffarullah


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*一帆风顺 "YI FAN FENG SHUN"*
1Borneo Hypermall celebrates its 4th year Chinese new year since opening its door in 2008. This year to commemorate the Chinese new year, 1Borneo has yet again decorated the centre atrium and its entire establishment with a spectacular theme, from fortune coins to the empress garden and the lucky rabbit we have this year docked an 40foot Chinese Sail Boat bearing the Chinese idiom (YI FAN FENG SHUN) which translate to ‘May you have favourable winds in your sails’ similar to the English expressions “smooth sailing” flanked by a majestic 20ft water dragon which is also the most dominant Chinese zodiac, the dragon characterizes Warm hearted, energetic and charismatic creatures, its also known that the dragons are symbol of power and generally represents the emperor and destinies to rule by gods.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150540690318648.404336.107884998647&type=3


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

CHAK!









CHAK!!









CHAK!!!













































HelicopterSpin


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://borneobirdphotography.com/2012/03/12/1-borneo/








http://borneobirdphotography.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/img_0114a.jpg


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/8123020


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/1borneohypermall/photos_stream


















mini train


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6.107884998647&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

2206 said:


>


Wonderful thank's for sharing :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*2013 CNY*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

1 Borneo in Sketchup by me


















































































Main Entrance









Novotel Hotel & Grand Borneo Hotel









Tune Hotel & Courtyard Hotel


















Auto Gallery









Prince Supercondo & Condo Tower A & B


















Gourmet Lane


----------

